#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Перевод 'dhamma', 'dhamma-vicaya'

## Ассаджи

Как известно, слово "dhamma" имеет множество разных значений. Здесь я предлагаю обсудить значение этого слова как четвертой "основы памятования" (сатипаттхана) и в сложном слове "dhamma-vicaya".

В этом контексте "дхаммы" -- это прежде всего семь факторов Пробуждения и пять помех. В Вибханге (199) в разъяснении основ памятования, в разделе "Dhammaanupassanaaniddeso", упоминаются только семь факторов и пять помех. Это дает основания предположить, что остальные составляющие были включены в четвертую основу позже.

В других суттах, кроме Сатипаттхана сутты, (см. подборку ниже) слово "дхамма" обозначает и другие подобные факторы - от алчности, злобы и невежества до расслабления и безмятежного наблюдения.

Из всех вариантов перевода здесь, на мой взгляд, лучше всего подходит словосочетание "умственные качества", хотя я был бы рад найти и другие способы передать смысл этого слова.

В четвертой четверке Анапанасати сутты (см. ниже), относящейся к четвертой основе памятования, речь идет об отслеживании непостоянства, угасания, оставления и прекращения, что, возможно, относится к значению "дхамм" как явлений, хотя здесь же говорится и об умственных качествах -- алчности, унынии и безмятежном наблюдении.

M iii 78 (Анапанасати сутта):

"Yasmi.m samaye, bhikkhave, bhikkhu 'aniccaanupassii assasissaamii'ti sikkhati, 'aniccaanupassii passasissaamii'ti sikkhati; 'viraagaanupassii assasissaamii'ti sikkhati, 'viraagaanupassii passasissaamii'ti sikkhati; 'nirodhaanupassii assasissaamii'ti sikkhati, 'nirodhaanupassii passasissaamii'ti sikkhati; 'pa.tinissaggaanupassii assasissaamii'ti sikkhati, 'pa.tinissaggaanupassii passasissaamii'ti sikkhati; dhammesu dhammaanupassii, bhikkhave, tasmi.m samaye bhikkhu viharati aataapii sampajaano satimaa vineyya loke abhijjhaadomanassa.m. So ya.m ta.m abhijjhaadomanassaana.m pahaana.m ta.m pa~n~naaya disvaa saadhuka.m ajjhupekkhitaa hoti. Tasmaatiha, bhikkhave, dhammesu dhammaanupassii tasmi.m samaye bhikkhu viharati aataapii sampajaano satimaa vineyya loke abhijjhaadomanassa.m.

(IV) Когда бы монах 
(13) ни тренировался вдыхать, отслеживая непостоянство, 
ни тренировался выдыхать, отслеживая непостоянство, 
(14) ни тренировался вдыхать, отслеживая затухание, 
ни тренировался выдыхать, отслеживая затухание, 
(15) ни тренировался вдыхать, отслеживая прекращение, 
ни тренировался выдыхать, отслеживая прекращение, 
(16) ни тренировался вдыхать, отслеживая отрешение, 
ни тренировался выдыхать, отслеживая отрешение, 
то он отслеживает умственные качества в умственных качествах, пылко, бдительно и осознанно, покорив алчность и огорчение по отношению к миру; 
Тот, кто мудро видит, как покорить алчность и огорчение, наблюдает с беспристрастием, вот почему монах в этом случае отслеживает умственные качества в умственных качествах, пылко, бдительно и осознанно, покорив алчность и огорчение по отношению к миру;

"So tathaasato viharanto ta.m dhamma.m pa~n~naaya pavicinati pavicayati pariviima.msa.m aapajjati. Yasmi.m samaye, bhikkhave, bhikkhu tathaasato viharanto ta.m dhamma.m pa~n~naaya pavicinati pavicayati pariviima.msa.m aapajjati, dhammavicayasambojjha'ngo tasmi.m samaye bhikkhuno aaraddho hoti, dhammavicayasambojjha'nga.m tasmi.m samaye bhikkhu bhaaveti, dhammavicayasambojjha'ngo tasmi.m samaye bhikkhuno bhaavanaapaaripuuri.m gacchati.

(2) Сохраняя таким образом осознанность, он исследует, анализирует, и приходит к мудрому постижению качеств. 
Когда сохраняя таким образом осознанность, он исследует, анализирует, и приходит к мудрому постижению качеств,
то возникает "исследование качеств" (dhamma-vicaya) как фактор пробуждения. 
Он развивает его, и приводит его развитие к совершенству. 

S v 102 (Ahara sutta):

"Ko ca, bhikkhave, aahaaro anuppannassa vaa dhammavicayasambojjha'ngassa uppaadaaya, uppannassa vaa dhammavicayasambojjha'ngassa bhaavanaaya paaripuuriyaa? Atthi, bhikkhave, kusalaakusalaa dhammaa saavajjaanavajjaa dhammaa hiinapa.niitaa dhammaa ka.nhasukkasappa.tibhaagaa dhammaa. Tattha yonisomanasikaarabahuliikaaro- ayamaahaaro anuppannassa vaa dhammavicayasambojjha'ngassa uppaadaaya, uppannassa vaa dhammavicayasambojjha'ngassa bhaavanaaya paaripuuriyaa.

И что служит пищей для возникновения невозникшего исследования качеств как фактора Пробуждения, или для роста и увеличения исследования качеств ..., когда оно возникло? Есть умственные качества, которые являются умелыми и неумелыми, порицаемыми и безупречными, грубыми и тонкими, связанные с темнотой и со светом. Уделять им соответствующее внимание - вот пища для возникновения невозникшего исследования качеств как фактора Пробуждения, или для роста и увеличения исследования качеств ..., когда оно возникло. 

S v 110 (Pariyaya sutta):

"Yadapi, bhikkhave, ajjhatta.m dhammesu pa~n~naaya pavicinati pavicarati pariviima.msamaapajjati tadapi dhammavicayasambojjha'ngo, yadapi bahiddhaa dhammesu pa~n~naaya pavicinati pavicarati pariviima.msamaapajjati tadapi dhammavicayasambojjha'ngo. 'Dhammavicayasambojjha'ngo'ti iti hida.m uddesa.m gacchati. Tadaminaapeta.m pariyaayena dvaya.m hoti.

[2] Any time one examines, investigates, & scrutinizes internal qualities with discernment, that is analysis of qualities as a factor for Awakening. And any time one examines, investigates, & scrutinizes external qualities with discernment, that too is analysis of qualities as a factor for Awakening. Thus this forms the definition of 'analysis of qualities as a factor for Awakening,' and it is in this manner that it is two.

S v 112 (Aggi sutta):

"Yasmi~nca kho, bhikkhave, samaye liina.m citta.m hoti, kaalo tasmi.m samaye dhammavicayasambojjha'ngassa bhaavanaaya, kaalo viiriyasambojjha'ngassa bhaavanaaya, kaalo piitisambojjha'ngassa bhaavanaaya. Ta.m kissa hetu? Liina.m, bhikkhave, citta.m ta.m etehi dhammehi susamu.t.thaapaya.m hoti.

-- Когда ум вялый, это подходящее время для развития исследования умственных качеств как фактора Пробуждения, настойчивости как фактора Пробуждения, восторга как фактора Пробуждения. Почему это так? Вялый ум легко взбодрить этими умственными качествами. 

A i 188 (Kesamutti sutta):

"Etha tumhe, kaalaamaa, maa anussavena, maa paramparaaya, maa itikiraaya, maa pi.takasampadaanena, maa takkahetu, maa nayahetu, maa aakaaraparivitakkena, maa di.t.thinijjhaanakkhantiyaa, maa bhabbaruupataaya, maa sama.no no garuuti. Yadaa tumhe, kaalaamaa, attanaava jaaneyyaatha- 'ime dhammaa akusalaa, ime dhammaa saavajjaa, ime dhammaa vi~n~nugarahitaa, ime dhammaa samattaa samaadinnaa ahitaaya dukkhaaya sa.mvattantii'"ti, atha tumhe, kaalaamaa, pajaheyyaatha.

В данном случае, жители Каламы, не следуйте слухам, преданиям, традициям, священным писаниям, логическим умозаключениям, аналогиям, общепринятым точкам зрения или почтенно думая: "Этот монах наш учитель". Но когда вы познаете сами, что эти качества вредны, эти качества заслуживают порицания, эти качества осуждаемы мудрыми, эти качества, предпринятые и исполненные, приводят к злу и страданию, тогда вы должны отказаться от них.

----------


## Ассаджи

Прочитав выкладки Еремеева:

“Центральным понятием, с которым буддизм подходил к описанию структуры антропокосмоса и его проявлений, является понятие "дхарма". Прежде всего, дхарма — это учение Будды о истинной (как полагалось) сущности антропокосмоса и о спасении, понимаемом как достижение нирваны (букв. "потухновение"). Это также сама истинная сущность и сама нирвана. Затем, дхарма — это доктринальная единица описания и реальный элемент, выделяемый в структуре антропокосмоса и полагаемый в качестве конкретно-локального выражения всей его целостности. В этом смысле, соглашаясь с О. О. Розенбергом (39, с. 97), систему буддизма можно назвать "теорией дхарм". Наконец, в зависимости от контекста слово "дхарма" может означать "качество", "атрибут", "вещь", "объект", "явление" и пр.” 

http://science.rsuh.ru/eremeev/tri/theory/06.htm

я решил еще раз обдумать значение этого слова в данном контексте, чтобы лучше понять описание четвертой основы по Анапанасати сутте и описание «дхамма-вичая» в Вимуттимагге как созерцания «дуккха» и «аничча».

В палийских комментариях, приведенных ниже, даются четыре основных значения:

gu.na -- качество, достоинство, добродетель;
desanaa -- наcтавление, учение, проповедь;
pariyatti -- Дхарма, корпуc буддийcкого учения;
nissatta, nijjiiva -- три беcтелеcных cовокупноcти (aruupa-khandhaa): vedanaa, sa~n~naa, sa’nkhaara.

(Рис-Девидс тоже о них упоминает, но несколько скомканно объясняет четвертое значение).

При этом указывается, что четвертой основе памятования соответствует четвертое значение. То есть речь идет о трех совокупностях, из которых и состоит ум (citta). Поэтому эпитет «умственный» здесь вполне оправдан. Определения «nissatta, nijjiiva» указывают на контекст рассмотрения, – не какого-то живого существа, а конкретных процессов и явлений умственной природы. Если в третьей основе памятования речь шла о состоянии ума в целом, то в четвертой основе речь идет о «внутренних процессах ума», о возникновении и исчезновении отдельных факторов и явлений. Таким образом, в данном контексте ‘dhammaa’ можно перевести как «внутренние процессы ума». 

Dhammapada-Atthakatha 1.22

Dhammaati  gu.na-desanaa-pariyatti-nissattanijjiivavasena  cattaaro dhammaa naama. Tesu– 
          “Na hi dhammo adhammo ca, ubho samavipaakino; 
          adhammo niraya.m neti, dhammo paapeti suggatin”ti. (theragaa. 304; jaa. 1.15.386)– 
Aya.m  gu.nadhammo  naama.  “Dhamma.m  vo, bhikkhave, desessaami aadikalyaa.nan”ti (ma. ni. 3.420) aya.m  desanaadhammo  naama.  “Idha  pana, bhikkhave, ekacce kulaputtaa dhamma.m pariyaapu.nanti sutta.m   geyyan”ti   (ma.   ni.   1.239)   aya.m  pariyattidhammo  naama.  “Tasmi.m  kho  pana  samaye dhammaa  honti,  khandhaa  hontii”ti  (dha.  sa.  121)  aya.m  nissattadhammo naama, nijjiivadhammotipi eso  eva. Tesu imasmi.m .thaane nissattanijjiivadhammo adhippeto. So atthato tayo aruupino khandhaa vedanaakkhandho  sa~n~naakkhandho sa’nkhaarakkhandhoti. 

Siilakkhandhavagga-Atthakatha 1.99

 28.   Eva.m   brahmadattena  vuttava.n.nassa  anusandhivasena  tividha.m  siila.m  vitthaaretvaa  idaani bhikkhusa’nghena    vuttava.n.nassa    anusandhivasena–    “atthi,    bhikkhave,    a~n~neva    dhammaa gambhiiraa   duddasaa”ti-aadinaa   nayena   su~n~nataapakaasana.m   aarabhi.  tattha  dhammaati  gu.ne,  desanaaya.m, pariyattiya.m, nissatteti evamaadiisu dhammasaddo vattati. 
          “Na hi dhammo adhammo ca, ubho samavipaakino; 
          adhammo niraya.m neti, dhammo paapeti suggatin”ti. (theragaa. 304); 
    Aadiisu  hi  gu.ne dhammasaddo. “dhamma.m, vo bhikkhave, desessaami aadikalyaa.nan”ti-aadiisu (ma. ni.  3.420)  desanaaya.m. “idha bhikkhu dhamma.m pariyaapu.naati sutta.m, geyyan”ti-aadiisu (a. ni. 5.73) pariyattiya.m.  “tasmi.m  kho  pana  samaye  dhammaa  honti,  khandhaa  hontii”ti-aadiisu  (dha.  sa. 121) nissatte.  idha  pana  gu.ne  vattati.  tasmaa  atthi,  bhikkhave, a~n~neva tathaagatassa gu.naati evamettha attho da.t.thabbo.

Dhammasangani-Atthakatha .38

    Dhammasaddo    panaaya.m   pariyatti-hetu-gu.na-nissatta-nijjiivata-adiisu   dissati.   Aya~nhi   “dhamma.m pariyaapu.naati  sutta.m  geyyan”ti-aadiisu  (a. ni. 4.102) pariyattiya.m dissati. “Hetumhi ~naa.na.m dhamma pa.tisambhidaa”ti-aadiisu (vibha. 720) hetumhi. 
          “Na hi dhammo adhammo ca, ubho samavipaakino; 
          adhammo niraya.m neti, dhammo paapeti suggatin”ti. (theragaa. 304; jaa. 1.15.386)– 
    Aadiisu  gu.ne.  “Tasmi.m  kho  pana  samaye dhammaa honti” (dha. sa. 121), “dhammesu dhammaanupassii  viharatii”ti-aadiisu  (dii. ni. 2.373) nissattanijjiivataaya.m. Svaayamidhaapi nissattanijjiivataayameva va.t.tati.

Saddanitippakarana (Dhatumala) .339

    Dhammasaddo  pariyatti-hetu-gu.na-nissatta-nijjiivata-adiisu  dissati.  Aya~nhi  “dhamma.m pariyaapu.naati sutta.m   geyyan”ti-aadiisu   pariyattiya.m   dissati.   “Hetumhi   ~naa.na.m  dhammapa.tisambhidaa”ti-aadiisu hetumhi. 
          “Na hi dhammo adhammo ca, ubho samavipaakino; 
          adhammo niraya.m neti, dhammo paapeti suggatin”ti 
Aadiisu  gu.ne.  “Tasmi.m kho pana samaye dhammaa honti. Dhammesu dhammaanupassii viharatii”ti-aadiisu nissattanijjiivataaya.m. 
    Atha  vaa  dhammasaddo  sabhaava-pa~n~naa-pu~n~na-pa~n~natti-aapatti-pariyatti-nissatta-nijjiivataa-vikaara-gu.na paccaya-paccayuppanna-adiisu   dissati.   Aya~nhi   “kusalaa   dhammaa   akusalaa  dhammaa  abyaakataa dhammaa”ti-aadiisu sabhaave dissati. 
          Yassete caturo dhammaa, saddhassa gharamesino; 
          sacca.m dhammo dhiti caago, sa ve pecca na socatii”ti 
Aadiisu pa~n~naaya.m. 
          “Na hi dhammo adhammo ca, ubho samavipaakino; 
          adhammo niraya.m neti, dhammo paapeti suggatin”ti-aadiisu 
    Pu~n~ne.  “Pa~n~nattidhammaa,  niruttidhammaa, adhivacanaadhammaa”ti-aadiisu pa~n~nattiya.m. “Paaraajikaa dhammaa,   sa’nghaadisesaa   dhammaa”ti-aadiisu   aapattiya.m.   “Idha   bhikkhu  dhamma.m  jaanaati  sutta.m geyya.m    veyyaakara.nan”ti-aadiisu    pariyattiya.m.   “Tasmi.m   kho   pana   samaye   dhammaa   honti. Dhammesu    dhammaanupassii   viharatii”ti-aadiisu   nissattanijjiivataaya.m.   “Jaatidhammaa   jaraadhammaa 
mara.nadhammaa”ti-aadiisu  vikaare.  “Channa.m  buddhadhammaanan”ti-aadiisu  gu.ne. “Hetumhi ~naa.na.m dhammapa.tisambhidaa”ti-aadiisu  paccaye.  “.Thitaavasaa dhaatu dhamma.t.thitataa dhammaniyaamataa”ti-aadiisu paccayuppanne. 
    Atha     vaa     dhammasaddo    pariyatti-sacca-samaadhi-pa~n~naa-pakati-pu~n~na-apatti-~neyya-adiisu    bahuusu atthesu   di.t.thappayogo.   Tathaa   hi   “idha  bhikkhu  dhamma.m  pariyaapu.naatii”ti-aadiisu  pariyattiya.m dissati.  “Di.t.thadhammo  pattadhammo”ti-aadiisu  sacce.  “Eva.mdhammaa te bhagavanto ahesun”ti-aadiisu   samaadhimhi.   “Sacca.m   dhammo   dhiti   caago”ti   evamaadiisu  pa~n~naaya.m.  “Jaatidhammaana.m bhikkhave  sattaanan”ti evamaadiisu pakatiya.m. “Dhammo have rakkhati dhammacaarin”ti evamaadiisu pu~n~ne.   “Cattaaro   paaraajikaa   dhammaa”ti-aadiisu  aapattiya.m.  “Kusalaa  dhammaa”ti-aadiisu  ~neyye.  Eva.m dhammasaddappavattivisayaa  vividhaa  a.t.thakathaacariyehi  dassitaa,  tattha  tattha  pana aadisaddena yuttivisayaadayo ca atthaa gahetabbaa. Tathaa hi dhammasaddo– 
          “Nesa dhammo mahaaraaja, ya.m tva.m gaccheyya ekako;
          ahampi tena gacchaami, yena gacchasi khattiyaa”ti
Aadiisu  yuttiya.m  vattati.  “Mana~nca  pa.ticca  dhamme  ca  uppajjati  manovi~n~naa.nan”ti-aadiisu  visaye. “Sata~nca  dhammo  na  jara.m  upetii”ti ettha nibbaane vattati. Tatra yaa nissattataa, saa eva nijjiivataa. Yo ca hetu, so eva paccayo. 
    Icceva.m– 
          Pariyattipaccayesu, gu.ne nissattataaya ca; 
          sabhaave ceva pa~n~naaya.m, pu~n~ne pa~n~nattiyampi ca. 
          Aapattiya.m vikaare ca, paccayuppannakepi ca; 
          saccasamaadhipakati-~neyyesu yuttiyampi ca; 
          visaye ceva nibbaane, dhammasaddo pavattati. 
    Keci pana dhammasaddassa pavattivisayaana.m dasadhaava pariccheda.m vadanti. 
          Сeyyamagge ca nibbaane, sabhaave atha jaatiya.m; 
          mane visayapu~n~nesu, bhaave paavacanepi ca;
          imesu dasasvatthesu, dhammasaddo pavattati.

----------


## Ассаджи

Судя по китайскому варианту Сатипаттхана сутты, который производит впечатление весьма раннего и достоверного:

http://www.geocities.com/josmith_1_2...ese/index.html

мое предположение о том, что к четвертой основе относятся в первую очередь пять помех и семь факторов Пробуждения, было преждевременным.

В китайском варианте на первом месте распознавание возникновения пороков в шести сферах чувств, которое в палийском варианте разъясняется третьим по счету.

Вообще приятно, что в китайском варианте есть джханы, нимитта, и этапы практики описаны в реалистичном порядке. Жаль только, что вряд ли это кому-то помогло, так как смысл можно понять, только хорошо зная палийские тексты и комментарии.

----------


## Ассаджи

По поводу dhamma-vicaya:

Руперт Гетхин приводит убедительные аргументы в пользу интерпретации "различение дхамм".

Хотя в определении дхамма-вичая говорится среди прочего и об исследовании (pariviima.msa):

    “Yadapi,  bhikkhave,  ajjhatta.m  dhammesu  pa~n~naaya  pavicinati pavicarati pariviima.msam aapajjati   tadapi   dhammavicayasambojjha’ngo,   yadapi   bahiddhaa   dhammesu  pa~n~naaya  pavicinati pavicarati  pariviima.msamaapajjati  tadapi dhammavicayasambojjha’ngo. (СН 5.111)

    “So  tathaasato  viharanto  ta.m dhamma.m pa~n~naaya pavicinati pavicayati pariviima.msa.m aapajjati.  Yasmi.m  samaye,  bhikkhave, bhikkhu tathaasato viharanto ta.m dhamma.m pa~n~naaya pavicinati pavicayati   pariviima.msa.m   aapajjati,   dhammavicayasambojjha’ngo   tasmi.m   samaye   bhikkhuno aaraddho  hoti,  dhammavicayasambojjha’nga.m tasmi.m samaye bhikkhu bhaaveti, dhammavicayasambojjha’ngo tasmi.m samaye bhikkhuno bhaavanaapaaripuuri.m gacchati." (МН 3.85)

(2) Пребывая таким образом в осознанности, он с помощью мудрости различает, изучает, производит исследование этого умственного качества. 

Когда, пребывая таким образом в осознанности, он с помощью мудрости различает, изучает, производит исследование этого умственного качества,
то возникает "различение умственных качеств" (dhamma-vicaya) как фактор пробуждения. 

Он развивает его, и приводит его развитие к совершенству.

http://i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma/canon/mn118.htm 

всё же 'vi-caya' означает "раз-личение":

Atha kho bhagavaa  tassa  bhikkhuno  cetasaa  cetoparivitakkama~n~naaya  bhikkhuu  aamantesi– “vicayaso desito, bhikkhave,  mayaa  dhammo;  vicayaso  desitaa cattaaro satipa.t.thaanaa; vicayaso desitaa cattaaro sammappadhaanaa;  vicayaso  desitaa  cattaaro iddhipaadaa; vicayaso desitaani pa~ncindriyaani; vicayaso desitaani pa~nca  balaani;  vicayaso  desitaa  sattabojjha’ngaa;  vicayaso  desito  ariyo  a.t.tha’ngiko  maggo.  Eva.m vicayaso   desito,   bhikkhave,   mayaa   dhammo. (СН 3.96)

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn22-081.html

Будда здесь говорит монахам, что Дхамма преподана им способом "различения" (vicaya) четырех основ осознанности, четырех правильных усилий, четырех основ могущества, и т.д.

----------


## Ассаджи

В.Н. Топоров пишет о значении термина "дхамма" в комментарии к работе Щербатского:

http://union-sd.boom.ru/c3/txt19.htm

----------


## Ассаджи

См. также материалы

http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...howtopic=20247
http://ccbs.ntu.edu.tw/FULLTEXT/JR-PHIL/carter.htm

----------

